# A pup named Rio



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Rio came into our home and hearts on Dec 15 2008 at the cute age of 9 weeks. In June of 2009 he was diagnosed with kidney problems. I remember crying all the way home and just could not believe this was true. In July we had an ultrasound done and confirmed that his kidneys were very small, never really developing.

Rio was always full of life and was a real clown. He lived like he knew he was going to be here for only a short while. In Feb of 2010 at 18 months old we had to let him go. It was a ruff night and I told him several times it was ok to leave but he would not. As I sat there crying he just put his head in my lap as if to tell me it was ok. The next morning he got up and walked to the door even though he was so weak. My husband carried him to the car and we went for the last ride together.

I miss you Rio, I miss your funny ways and how we used to snuggle every day when I got home from work. You walked right up to me at the breeders and gave me a look that said you will be my new mommy. I know you chose us for a reason. I hope you had the best life with us, we loved you dearly and you taught us so much in your short time here.

I wish you were here now as you would just love your little brother Max. But you are here in spirit. Until we meet again at the rainbow bridge my friend.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That is heartbreaking I'm sorry for your loss. Rio sounded like a very sweet boy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like Rio accomplished so much in his short life, more than most of us do in a lifetime. He devoted his life to bringing joy and love into your lives. So sorry for your loss, I'm sure Max fills a special spot in your heart


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. It's always so sad when we lose one so young.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Things are so unfair sometimes. RIP Rio.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear about Rio, I know you loved him as much as you can love a dog, for the time he was with you.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Shattered for your loss. I know how it tears up the heart.


----------

